# why do people think god cares???



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Why do people expect god (assumption of god being a superbeing) would care about his subjects or his creations on a tiny planet??? or that somehow god cares about how events unfold on earth.

to give a human perspective, imagine an ant coleny, do people get upset when an ant coleny is detryoed??? no because there is a very very large difference in out interllignce and the self awareness of our minds and to us, the ants our simpoly small insingifacnt specks in a larger whole (earth) and are relativlly unimportant.

so assuming god is a cosmic superinteeligece that knows everything (or almost) this would mean god is a superintellignet being that anyalzes sytesms and works out the meaning of data or proof, a bit like a superpowerful computer mind (rather like VALIS).

now to a superpowerful mind that knows literelly everything and has a superpower ful mind, we humans would be like the ants, small insiginifcatnt parts of a greatere whole, but insiniifcant all the same, simply part of a huge and complex equation of the universe.

so why do people expecet that god actually cares or gives two hoots about us? we are the playthings of the gods, and we probably amuse them endlessey


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

God is created in _our ideal image_, not the other way around as the religious would have us believe. That's why he's supposed to be such a nice dude, when in reality, IF he/she/it does exist, he's the biggest bastard since Hitler.

But we must remember, he gave us the ultimate gift of 'free will', just like any other loving father would. Except, like our fathers, he doesn't intervene whenever we may be about to harm ourselves. That's because he want's us to 'learn' you see, even if that means starving to death, or having your brains blown out by a tank shell. A real loving father that god is.

See how convienient it is? Because of the total lack of evidence for his/hers/it/them's existence, it's because god gives us free will, total free reign !!! Marvelous !!! :lol: The only way they get us to believe this shit is to say that there is a lovely afterlife at the end of it all. It's the greatest con-trick of all time !!!!!!!! :lol: Oh, and that a nice sense religious community (see hypocrites and intolerance).

How, HOW do people believe this stuff? I know WHY they do, but HOW?


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

ONE DAY! ONE DAY! I knew it couldnt last........

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

Child of God ~ Antony & the Johnsons

I know a man who curses his brother
I know a man who lives for no other
Always chasing after money
Thinks a poor man is funny
It's hard, it's hard to believe he's a child of God

I know a woman who steals from her mother
That same woman she gets drunk from one day to another
Kicks her kids out in the street
There's another man under their father's sheets
I find it hard, I find it hard, I find it hard
It's hard to believe she's a child of God

I know some people who go to church on sunday
These same people, they wear a sheet on monday
Talk about justice being free
They're watching lynchings so easily
I find it hard, I find it hard, I find it hard
It's hard to believe these are children of God

I find it hard to believe right now
These people call themselves children of God


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> ONE DAY! ONE DAY! I knew it couldnt last........


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Homeskooled said:


> ONE DAY! ONE DAY! I knew it couldnt last........
> 
> Peace
> Homeskooled


huh??


----------

